# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد خرید قفل سخت افزاری

## saied7468

با سلام

یه برنامه داریم که تحت شبکه هست و قیمتش بسته به تعداد کلاینت ها از 3 میلیون به بالاست الان  سه تا مشتری براش پیدا شده من توی اینترنت در مورد قفل سخت افزاری جستجو کردم و شرکت هایی هم پیدا کردم و بعضی ها شون به نظر قفلشون بدرد بخور می یو مد بعضی هاشون هم نه (با توجه به توضیحات شون می گم). اگه دوستان بتونن راهنمایی کنن و یه قفل خوب که سرش به تنش بیرزه معرفی ممنون می شم؟(ببخشید اگه سوالم تکراری هست)

----------


## Nima NT

تبلیغات نمیکنم ولی قفل Tiny بد نیست , چند تا شرکت میشناسم که از همین قفل استفاده میکنن و از خدماتش راضی هستن.
ماله منشور سیمین هست.

----------


## Mrs.Net

تو همین قسمت چندنفر گفتن که قفل Tiny راحت میشکنه
آخرش خوبه یا ضعیفه؟

----------


## Nima NT

شکستن قفل سخت افزاری نیازمند دانش و تجربه خاصی هست که هر کراکری نداره , علاوه قفل سخت افزاری فرقی نداره چه مارکی باشه , درنهایت خواهد شکست.

----------


## marvel

نحوه استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری در برنامه خیلی مهمه.چیزی که  قفل های سخت افزاری را از هم متمایز میکنه امنیت سخت افزر قفله.
به نظر من زمان خرید قفل سخت افزاری در رابطه با امکان کپی قفل و امنیت  ابزار های ارائه شده توسط اون شرکت و همچنین درصد خرابی قطعات و نحوه پشتیبانی باید تحقیق بشه.
 وگرنه شما برای استفاده از هر قفلی باید از یک سری تابع که ارتباط بین قفل و نرم افزار ایجاد میکنند استفاده کنید و پیدا کردن و برداشتن این کد ها از داخل exe کار مشکلی برای کرکر ها نیست.
البته شرکت هایی هم هستند که برای این مشکل هم راهکار هایی ارائه میدن. مثل همین منشور سیمین که یک exe protector مجانی هم داره که بعد از قفل گذاری میشه exe رو با اون پروتکت کرد.

----------


## Nima NT

درصورتی که قفل مقداری از برنامه رو درون خودش داشته باشه , این روش کرک کردن و نگرانی درمورد اون منتفی هست

----------


## queenmitra

با سلام من از تجربه خودم در مورد قفل سخت افزاری Tiny میگم. اگر به روش هایی که کارشناسان منشورسیمین برای استفاده از قفلشون میدن عمل کنید ، می تونید با خیال راحت ازش استفاده کنید چون استفاده از قفل هم خیلی مهمه . هر چند هیچ قفل سخت افزاری نیست که شکسته نشه

----------


## mithridates

آخرین ورژن این قفل به راحتی در شبگرد شکسته شده در کمتر از 10 دقیقه

آموزش کامل شکستنش هم هست

بای

----------


## Nima NT

من که خدمتتون عرض کردم ....  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## queenmitra

همان طور که گفته شد روش استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری خیلی مهمه . اگر قفلی شکسته می شه صرفا به ضعف قفل مربوط نمی شه شاید درست پروگرم نشده باشه . به هر حال هر قفل سخت افزاری ممکنه شکسته بشه مهم اینه که شرکت سازنده چه قدر برای جلوگیری از این کار تلاش می کنه

----------


## mithridates

والا بعضی قفلها با داشتن 13 سال سابقه کاری نتونستن بکنن. در هر صورت چند نفری تو ایران هستند که در حال حاضر هیچ قفلی نتونسته تو کارشون وقفه ایجاد کنه و حتی اسکریپت های آنپک هم بیرون میدن . این یه فاجعه هست برای هر قفلی. چون با داشتن یک اسکریپت تمام قفلهای اون نسخه شکسته میشن

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اكثر اين اشخصاص كه تعدادي از آنها را هم كاملا مي شناسم يا كلاه سفيد هستند يا اينكه كاري با نرم افزارهاي ايراني و فارسي ندارند .
اگر قفلي خوب باشه به راحتي مي تونه در بازار دوام بياره به زودي يك نمونه از جادوي قفل HotLock را با 13 سيستم امنيتي دستي و 5 بخش تجاري در سايت براي تست خواهم گذاشت ... :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :شیطان:

----------


## Nima NT

> اكثر اين اشخصاص كه تعدادي از آنها را هم كاملا مي شناسم يا كلاه سفيد هستند يا اينكه كاري با نرم افزارهاي ايراني و فارسي ندارند .


مخصوصا" مجیک که اصلا" با نرم افزارهای ایرانی کاری نداره و هر از گاهی به خاطر خنده و شوخی حال منشور سیمین رو میگیره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بنده خدا مجيك بيشتر روي پروتكتورها كار مي كنه كاري به Application هاي فارسي نداره .
 :متعجب:  :گیج:

----------


## Nima NT

> كاري به Application هاي فارسي نداره


چرا کار داره , البته بهتر بگم اگر چیزی زیادی شاخ بشه و مشهور مورد عنایت مجیک قرار میگیره , حالا چه پروتکتور چه برنامه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> چرا کار داره , البته بهتر بگم اگر چیزی زیادی شاخ بشه و مشهور مورد عنایت مجیک قرار میگیره , حالا چه پروتکتور چه برنامه.


بابا چرا مجيك را ول نمي كني بنده خدا بايد اون دنيا به خيلي ها جواب پس بده دقيقا مثل خودم . :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:

----------


## joker

> بابا چرا مجيك را ول نمي كني بنده خدا بايد اون دنيا به خيلي ها جواب پس بده دقيقا مثل خودم .


اگه اون نبود همین وضعیت فعلی قفلهایی مثل منشور سیمین در همون حد افتضاح باقی میموند بدون اینکه متوجه باشن و اگه اون نبود الان خیلی از برنامه نویسها بدبخت شده بودند...

پیوست:
من یکی حاضرم بار تمام گناهانش ( اگه داشته باشه ) را قبول کنم :)

----------


## Nima NT

انصافا" این رو راست میگه , مجیک شاید در یه نظر باعث شده باشه خیلی ها ضرر کنن ولی از طرفی دیگه به پیشرفت قفلهای نرم افزاری ایرانی خیلی کمک کرده , کارنیک زمانی معنی پیدا میکنه که گناهی وجود داشته باشه و همین طور امنیت در برابر کراکرها مفهوم داره , به نظر من کار مجیک شاید از خیلی لحاظ نادرست باشه ولی در این مورد خدایی نمیشه با تعصب برخورد کرد.

----
پیوست : سوال شخصی از جوکر
چه بلایی به سر شبگرد اومده , حدود یه ماه ( شایدم بیشتر ) که کار نمیکنه  :ناراحت:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> اگه اون نبود همین وضعیت فعلی قفلهایی مثل منشور سیمین در همون حد افتضاح باقی میموند بدون اینکه متوجه باشن و اگه اون نبود الان خیلی از برنامه نویسها بدبخت شده بودند...
> 
> پیوست:
> من یکی حاضرم بار تمام گناهانش ( اگه داشته باشه ) را قبول کنم :)


شکی ندارم من هم در پیشرفت قفلم تا یک حدی مدیون قفل شکستن مجیک و شماها هستم ولی کاشکی ماجرای گناهان الکترونیکی به همین راحتی ها بود . :اشتباه:  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## joker

> انصافا" این رو راست میگه , مجیک شاید در یه نظر باعث شده باشه خیلی ها ضرر کنن ولی از طرفی دیگه به پیشرفت قفلهای نرم افزاری ایرانی خیلی کمک کرده , کارنیک زمانی معنی پیدا میکنه که گناهی وجود داشته باشه و همین طور امنیت در برابر کراکرها مفهوم داره , به نظر من کار مجیک شاید از خیلی لحاظ نادرست باشه ولی در این مورد خدایی نمیشه با تعصب برخورد کرد.
> 
> ----
> پیوست : سوال شخصی از جوکر
> چه بلایی به سر شبگرد اومده , حدود یه ماه ( شایدم بیشتر ) که کار نمیکنه


این حلقه لوپ بینهایته.... 
هربرنامه نویسی توی دوره عمر برنامه نویسیش در یکی از قسمتهای این حلقه قرار میگیره :)
بعضیا ضرر مادی و معنوی زیادی میدن ، بعضیا هم با یک break بعضی جاهای خطرناکش را بیخیال میشن ....

----------


## بابک56

درود
یک برنامه تحت داس رو به تحت ویندوز تبدیل کردم ، باید سریعا جهت عرضه روش قفل گذاری بشه .
 Tiny که گویا شکسته شده ، این قفل Betis رو می گن در طول 7 سال کسی نشکسته! ولی تو یه فریومی خوندم که یکی استفاده کرده بود ولی از کیفیتش راضی نبود (می گفت تو پشتیبانی مشکل پیدا کرده آخرش Tiny گذاشته) .
خلاصه گویا یکی از این دو انتخاب رو بیشتر ندارم ، اگر دوستان تجربه ای داشته اند ممنون می شوم راهنمایی بفرمایید .

ارادتمند

----------


## Nima NT

بهتره هم از سخت افزاری و هم نرم افزاری ( تلفنی ) استفاده کنی , البته اگر امنیت خیلی مهم هست.
در مورد قفل سخت افزاری هم اگر دنبال قفلی باشید که تاحالا نشکسته باشه , اشتباه هست , امنیت قفل سخت افزاری تاحدی به نحوه استفاده برنامه نویس هم بر میگرده.

----------


## بابک56

> بهتره هم از سخت افزاری و هم نرم افزاری ( تلفنی ) استفاده کنی , البته اگر امنیت خیلی مهم هست.
> در مورد قفل سخت افزاری هم اگر دنبال قفلی باشید که تاحالا نشکسته باشه , اشتباه هست , امنیت قفل سخت افزاری تاحدی به نحوه استفاده برنامه نویس هم بر میگرده.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ممنون از توجه تان آقا نیما
برای انتخاب قفل به نظر شما ، از Tiny استفاده کنیم یا اون موردی که عرض کردم ؟
و اینکه قفل سخت افزاری باعث بروز مشکلاتی در پشتیبانی بشه ، اگر تجربه ای دارید ممنون می شم به اشتراک بگذارید چون به شخصه هیچ تجربه ای روی قفل های سخت افزاری USB ندارم .
از طرفی واقعا برام سئوال شده اگر قفل Tiny شکسته شده ، پس چطوریه که هنوز شرکتش می فروشه !؟
یعنی مشتری زحمت یک بررسی رو به خودش نمی ده یا شرکت Update می کنه قفل رو  و ... .
ببخشید دارم پر حرفی می کنم ، ولی مشتری های ما خودشون سواد شکستن قفل رو ندارند و ... ولی نمی خوام از یک قفل سخت افزاری استفاده کنم که دوست جوجه هکرش با یک Patch از اینترنت بشکونش و بعد چون لایه اول رو رد کرده ، حالا بیافته دنبال هک نرم افزار و ... .

ارادت

----------


## Nima NT

من نمیتونم بگم از Tiny استفاده کنید یا قفلی دیگه , چون بالاخره مسئولیت داره  !  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اول بهتره یه نگاه کلی در مورد روش کرک کردن قفل های سخت افزاری داشته باشیم تا بشه بهتر بحث رو ادامه داد.
قفل های سخت افزاری یا شبیه سازی میشن یا اینکه نرم افزار میزبان پچ میشه.
قفلهایی که حجمی هستن و مقداری از برنامه دورن اونها قرار میگیره یا اینکه خودشون توابع API دارن , بهترین راه کرک کردنشون استفاده از شبیه ساز هست که در این مورد اگر یه بچه هم شبیه ساز داشته باشه میتونه خیلی راحت برنامه شما رو کرک کنه !
ولی اگر قفل حجمی نباشه بهترین کار پچ کردن برنامه میزبان هست , برای مثال فرض کنید شما تو برنامه خودتون وضعیت اتصال Flash Memory خودتون رو بررسی میکنید , آیا راه حل اینه که من بیام حضور فلش رو شبیه سازی کنم ؟ , خیر من برنامه شما رو پچ میکنم تا وضعیت فلش بررسی نشه.
تو این حالت اگر شما 100 جا این بررسی رو انجام داده باشی , مجبورم همه 100 نقطه رو پچ کنم ( در بدترین حالت ) , قفل Tiny هم قفل حجمی نیست , به همین دلیل گفتم به خودتون بستگی داره که چقدر امنیت میخواهید. !!!!
در مورد اینکه قفل Betis هم کرک نشده , دلیل نمیشه که قوی هست , مثلا" من بیام یه برنامه مدیریت سازمانی بنویسم برای وزارت کشور با قیمت X به توان Y تومان , بعد از 4 سال بگم هیچ کس نتونست قفلی که روی این برنامه بود رو کرک کنه !؟!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
درآخر هم من روشهای زیر رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

1 - از قفل سخت افزاری مناسب خودتون ( نیاز خودتون , منظورم راحتی برای کاربران , قیمت و ... ) استفاده کنید و وضعیت اتصال قفل رو هر قدر که میتونید بررسی کنید.
2 - اگر میتونید از یه قفل نرم افزاری ( تلفنی ) همراه اون استفاده کنید ( حتی اگر خودتون اون رو بنویسید )
3 - از پروتکتورهای معروفی مثل Themida به همراه VM در برنامه خودتون استفاده کنید.

توصیه : اگر خواستید قفل تلفنی هم تو برنامه خودتون داشته باشید , اگه خواستید تجاریش رو بخرید ؛ که هیچ ولی اگر خواستید خودتون اون رو بنویسید بهتره برای تولید کد فعالسازی و تحویل اون به مشتری از الگوریتم هایی مثل RSA استفاده کنید.

قفل های سخت افزاری معمولا" مشکلی برای کاربران به وجود نمیارن. ( در مورد Tiny که تا حالا مشکلی پیش نیومده ).

----------


## یا صاحب الزمان

با سلام.
سایت زیر می تونه کمکتون کنه.
http://www.ibeco.ir

----------


## بابک56

> با سلام.
> سایت زیر می تونه کمکتون کنه.
> http://www.ibeco.ir


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
از آقا نیما بابت وقتی که گذاشتند و جواب دادند واقعا تشکر می کنم (گاهی دکمه تشکر به تنهایی کفایت نمی کنه)
جناب یا صاحب الزمان ممنون از معرفی این قفل ، شما خودتون تجربه ای با این قفل داشتید یا صرفا جهت معرفی و اطلاع فرمودید ؟

ارادتمند

----------


## یا صاحب الزمان

من جدیدا با بچه های این شرکت اشنا شدم.باهاش کار نکردم ولی اگه سوالی دارین میتونم ازشون بپرسم.

----------


## Bardia19

آقای بابک 56

در مورد قفل Betis اینو بگم که اصلا سابقه این قفل به یکی دو سال هم نمیرسه! حالا چطور گفتن 7 ساله شکسته نشده خیلی جالبه !!
من هم از دوستان شنیدم که Betis  کیفیتش زیاد جالب نیست و قفلهاش زود خراب میشه و از کار می افته مخصوصا اگه مشتریتون شهرستان باشه که حسابی اذیت میشید :

http://forum.iranled.com/showthread....AA%DB%8C%D8%B3

به هر حال من توصیه می کنم نمونه چند تا قفل رو بگیرید و حسابی تستشون کنید و زیاد هم به تبلیغات و ... توجه نکنید.اتفاقا شرکتهایی که خیلی تاکید میکنن قفل مابه هیچ عنوان شکسته نمیشه رو باید بهشون شک کرد.

----------


## queenmitra

با سلام 
من هم در تاییدجناب بردیا باید بگم اصلا تجربه بتیس هفت سال نیست و خیلی کمتر از اینهاست. در ضمن مشکل عمده ی مشتریاش پاک شدگی دیتا است که باعث شده دیگه ازش استفاده نکنن. قفل Tiny هم قفل غیر قابل شکست نیست همونطور که اگه با شرکتشون صحبت بکنید صراحتا میگن که قفلشون غیر قابل شکسته شدن نیست ولی حداقل صداقت دارند.
بهترین راه انتخاب قفل اینه که خودتون قفلهای مختلف رو تست و بعد انتخاب کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## joker

من خودم تو عمرم قفل سخت افزاری استفاده نکردم ولی از سوالهایی که پرسیدم و نتیجه صحبتهایی دوستان در انجمنهای مختلف بین قفلهایی که هست 

tiny (منشور سیمین )ظاهرا کاربرد راحتی داره و تاحالا بیشتری کاربر استفاده کننده را داشته.
RainBow ( سازنده اش یک شرکت خارجی (چینی ) و نماینده فروش شرکت گام الکترونیک )
اینطور که میگن امنیت بالاتر(والبته قیمت بالاتری) دارد.
قفل شرکت nahib هست ( ظاهرا گارانتی 1ساله و بازگشت پول 2هفته ای دارند) من جائی ندیدمش.
قفلهای betis که ظاهرا مشتری نهائی را مورد عنایت قرار میدهند.( راست و دروغش گردن اونائی که کار کردن)
قفل ROCKٍEY که خارجکی هست و قدیما همین منشورسیمینیها میفروختنش.


بقیه قفلها هم هنوز اونقدر مشتری زیاد نداشتن که خوب سبک سنگین بشن در میدون جنگ :)

----------


## Mrs.Net

میشه اونهایی که تجربه دارند یه راهتمایی کنند از قفلهای موجود کدوم بخریم؟
تاحالا یا اسم برده شده یا اینکه گفته شده که قفل قابل شکستنه که اکثرا به این موضوعات واقفند
فقط برای استفاده از تجربه های دیگران و تکرار نشدن راههای رفته لطف کنید مشاهداتتون از قفلها بدون تبلیغات و بزرگ نمایی یا تخریب بگید یا اینکه پیغام خصوصی بدید
معیارها:
1. سطح امنیت بهتر (درصورت استفاده درست از امکانات قفل)
2. راحتی کاربرد
3. قیمت
ممنون از همه بزرگانی که وقت میگذارند

----------


## Nima NT

قفل Tiny کاربردش ساده تر هست , قیمتش هم بد نیست. ولی در مورد امنیت چیزی نمیتونم بگم.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> قفل Tiny کاربردش ساده تر هست , قیمتش هم بد نیست.


ممنون
 لطفا بگید که نسبت به کدوم ساده تر هست
و درضمن کاربرد منظورم برای کاربر نهایی هست

----------


## Nima NT

> لطفا بگید که نسبت به کدوم ساده تر هست


نسبت به قفل رستم ( نمیدونم اسمش رو شنیدید یا نه )



> و درضمن کاربرد منظورم برای کاربر نهایی هست


در این مورد واقعا" رتبه اول رو داره.

----------


## saeedr22

NovinLock به نظر من بهترینه 7000 تومان هم پولشه شید بشه گفت جز قفلهایه که تا حالا نشکسته.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> NovinLock به نظر من بهترینه 7000 تومان هم پولشه شید بشه گفت جز قفلهایه که تا حالا نشکسته.


لطفا اینجوری پست ندید که هیچ کمکی نمیکنه! نسبت به چی بهترینه؟!

----------


## saeedr22

> لطفا اینجوری پست ندید که هیچ کمکی نمیکنه! نسبت به چی بهترینه؟!


 
البته با عرض معذرت که پاسخ دادم و  بعد
این قفل سخت افزاری قفلیه که شرکت های بزرگ دیگه دارن ازش اسفاده می کنن و  همه اعتقاد دارن که قعلاً نشکسته و بعدش هم هرچی از قیمتش معلوم قفل tiny رو می تونین 3000 تومان بخرین ولی 3 روزه شکسته 
دوباره از شما معزرت می خوام که پاسخ دادم امیدوارم که ناراحت نشین که جواب دادم..
من فقط اسمشو گفتم که برین تو گوگل یه سرچی بزنین بین فرق این قفل با اونیکی ها چیه چون اصلاً هیچکی ازش اسم نبرده با اینکه دیگه همه رو آوردن به این قفل...

----------


## Nima NT

> البته با عرض معذرت که پاسخ دادم و  بعد
> این قفل سخت افزاری قفلیه که شرکت های بزرگ دیگه دارن ازش اسفاده می کنن و همه اعتقاد دارن که قعلاً نشکسته و بعدش هم هرچی از قیمتش معلوم قفل tiny رو می تونین 3000 تومان بخرین ولی 3 روزه شکسته 
> دوباره از شما معزرت می خوام که پاسخ دادم امیدوارم که ناراحت نشین که جواب دادم..
> من فقط اسمشو گفتم که برین تو گوگل یه سرچی بزنین بین فرق این قفل با اونیکی ها چیه چون اصلاً هیچکی ازش اسم نبرده با اینکه دیگه همه رو آوردن به این قفل...


بهتره دیگه در استفاده از قفلها , شکستن یا نشکستن ملاک نباشه , چون دیر یا زود میشکنه , فرقی نمیکنه نوین باشه , تینی باشه یا یکی دیگه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

هر قفلي كليدي داره هر كليدي شاه كليدي حتي HOTLOCK هم   :خیلی عصبانی:  آره جانم اين جورياست . . .

----------


## saeedr22

> بهتره دیگه در استفاده از قفلها , شکستن یا نشکستن ملاک نباشه , چون دیر یا زود میشکنه , فرقی نمیکنه نوین باشه , تینی باشه یا یکی دیگه.


 

نوین که فعلاً تنها قفلیه که نشکسته....به نظر شما بهتر با یه قفلی که از قبل شکیته برنامه رو بدیم بیرون یا قفلی که هنوز نشکسته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima NT

> نوین که فعلاً تنها قفلیه که نشکسته....به نظر شما بهتر با یه قفلی که از قبل شکیته برنامه رو بدیم بیرون یا قفلی که هنوز نشکسته؟؟؟؟؟


بنده قصد جسارت ندارم ولی الان شما هستید که میگید این قفل نشکسته و هیچ کس تو فروم هم اسم این قفل رو نشنیده , این نشون میده که این قفل هنوز شهرت لازم رو بدست نیاورده , بعد از اینکه مشهور بشه میشه گفت شکسته یا نه .

----------


## saeedr22

> بنده قصد جسارت ندارم ولی الان شما هستید که میگید این قفل نشکسته و هیچ کس تو فروم هم اسم این قفل رو نشنیده , این نشون میده که این قفل هنوز شهرت لازم رو بدست نیاورده , بعد از اینکه مشهور بشه میشه گفت شکسته یا نه .


 
این نشون دهنده ی مشهور نبودن قفل نیست به نظر به روز نبودن دوستاست.
تو گوگل یه سرچی بزنین.

----------


## Nima NT

شاید این قفل همونجوری که شما میگید مشهور و بسیار قدرتمند هم باشه و بنده هم امیدوارم همینطور که میگید باشه ولی اینجا اگر داریم قفلی رو تبلیغ میکنم نباید دلایلمون محض باشه.
برای نمونه خود منم هم از امنیت Tiny حرفی نزدم و به عنوان یک کاربر این قفل فقط گفتم ساده هست .
بحث روی امنیت قفل به نظر من به جایی نخواهد رسید چون شاید نه شما دلیل محکمی برای گفتتون دارید و نه من , بهتره به مسائل فنی قفل ها پرداخته بشه تا لااقل اینطوری بتونیم از اطلاعات دیگر کاربران هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## joker

> این نشون دهنده ی مشهور نبودن قفل نیست به نظر به روز نبودن دوستاست.
> تو گوگل یه سرچی بزنین.


اگه منظورتون اینه www.novinafzar.com سرچ گوگل در این موارد ملاک نیست ، تعداد نرم افزارهای عمومی و معروفی که با این روش محافظت شده باشن و هنوز نشکسته باشن مهمه.
لیستی دارید ؟
چندتا نرم افزار با کاربرد عمومی از این نرم افزار استفاده  میکنند ؟
چیزی که رو سایت دیدم مراکز دانشگاهی و شهرداریها به عنوان مشتریان بودن که احتمالا اونم به خاطر کارت شناسائی دیجیتال محصول این شرکت مشتریش شدند نه حفاظت از امنیت نرم افزارهایی که باید در مقابل کرکرها مقاوم باشند. ( این مراکز تولید کننده نرم افزار نیستند)


بهترین راه اینه که یک نرم افزار با این قفل محافظت بشه و به صورت عمومی به عنوان یک crackme در اختیار انجمنهای مربوطه :کف کرده!:   قرار بگیره

----------


## saeedr22

من یه برنامه نویس تو اردبیلم و اصلاً این شرکتو نمیشناسم که صاحباش کی هستن و شما هم هرچی دوست دارین استفاده کنین............
بعداً که اطلاعاتتونو به روز کردین می فهمین که حق با کی بوده و فکر کنم واسه برنامه های شما هم tiny خیلی زیاد هم باشه..... 
با عرض معذرت.......

----------


## Nima NT

> من یه برنامه نویس تو اردبیلم و اصلاً این شرکتو نمیشناسم که صاحباش کی هستن و شما هم هرچی دوست دارین استفاده کنین............
> بعداً که اطلاعاتتونو به روز کردین می فهمین که حق با کی بوده و فکر کنم واسه برنامه های شما هم tiny خیلی زیاد هم باشه..... 
> با عرض معذرت.......


راحت توهین میکنید و آخرش هم میگید معذرت که حلال بشه , واقعا" لطف کردید.

----------


## omid_delphi2

سلام  دوستان
من هر دو اين قفلها را بررسي كردم
به نظر من هيچ قفلي حداقل در ايران نيست كه نشه شكست از طرفي براي كراكر هم بايد بيارزد كه بشينه و قفل برنامه شما را بشكنه
برنامه اي كه 3-4 تا نسخه بيشتر نفروخته و مشابه اون هم هزارتا پيدا ميشه ارزش شكستن نداره البته به كسي بر نخورد منظور شخص خاصي نيست
به نظر من بهترين قفل براي برنامه ها باگ هاي خود برنامه نويس است كه باعث ميشه حتي در صورت شكستن قفل و كپي غير مجاز آخرش كاربر بند برنامه نويس باشد
اين مورد دقيقا براي خود من اتفاق افتاده و استفاده كننده غير مجاز مجبور شد قيمت برنامهكپي شده را مجددا به من پرداخت كند تا به اون سرويس بدهم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خيلي جالبه داريد روي محصولات ديگران نقد مي كنيد خودشون نيستند اگر ادامه بديد بايد براي كانديداي غائب برنامه نويس يك وقتي محاسبه كنه تا بياد حرفهاشو بزنه  :لبخند:   جهت اطلاع آقاي كرامتي  :گیج:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saeedr22

خواهش میکنم که این بحث رو همین جا تموم کنین آخه هرکی با هرکدوم راحت تر با اون کار کنه دیگه...در ضمن درمورد پاسخ قبلیم معذرت میخوام.

----------


## once4ever

اساتید بزرگوار لطفا در مقام *دفاع* وارد بحث نشوید و فقط دانسته هاتون اینجا اعلام کنید و نتیجه گیری رو به ملت شریف و همیشه  در صحنه واگذار کنید!
چون هرروز حتما به بخش امنیت سرمیزنم دوست دارم مباحثش ادامه دار باشه 
لطفا از جملات با فرمت زیر استفاده کنیم و از کلمات بهترین و بدترین پرهیز کنیم تا مجبور نشیم به کاندیداهای دیگه وقت اضافه بدیم!!!
من از قفل ... استفاده میکنم چون ... و ... و ... داره و قیمتش هم ... هست
از این قفل اصلا استفاده نمیکنم چون .... سرش اومده!

توضیح واضحات: هیچ قفل نشکسته ای وجو نداره مگر دلیل منطقی برای شکستنش نباشه یا استفاده ی عمومی نداشته باشه
پیشنهاد: با عوامل قیمت+پشتیبانی+نوع عرضه+قفل نرم افزاری+قفل سخت افزاری میشه کاری کرد که دلیل منطقی برای شکستن قفلتون کم بشه

----------


## queenmitra

من نظر آقاي نيما رو تاييد ميكنم هيچ قفلي غير قابل شكستن نيست چه قفلي كه تعداد كاربر خيلي زيادي داره و حسابي معروف شده چه قفلي كه چند تا كاربر ازش استفاده كردند و اگر هم شكسته خيلي صدا نكرده. اما مي خوام به پارامترهايي كه MRS.net اشاره كردند گارانتي و پشتيباني رو هم اضافه كنم كه خيلي در مورد اين جور محصولات خودشو نشون ميده و نكته بسيار مهمي هم هست. اگر يه قفلي سطح امنيت خوب(نه قفل غير قابل شكستن چون دروغه) كاربرد راحت ، قيمت مناسب و پشتيباني خوب داشته باشه بهترين گزينه براي شماست.  به نظر من و چند تا از دوستانم كه از tiny استفاده ميكنند، اين قفل همه اين نكات را دارد. در ضمن قيمتش هم 6400 تومان هست نه 3000 تومان.

----------


## zoncpp

queenmitra عزیز به نکته خیلی مهمی اشاره کرد. گارانتی و پشتیبانی . 
به نظر من نوع قفل سخت افزاری امنیت برنامه رو تعیین نمی کنه، *نوع استفاده برنامه نویس از قفل در برنامه،* امنیت را برای برنامه ایجاد می کنه. بنابراین خیلی مهمه که برنامه نویس در مورد* روش استفاده از قفل در برنامه* اطلاعاتی خوبی داشته باشه و از اونجایی که شرکت سازنده قفل Tiny به خوبی این اطلاعات رو در اختیار برنامه نویسان قرار می دهند، من این قفل را بهتر می دونم حالا اگه تولید کننده قفل دیگه ای هم به حد لازم و کافی قفلش رو گارانتی کرد و اطلاعات ایجاد امنیت رو در اختیار برنامه نویسهای مشتریش قرار بده، به نظر من قفلش برای استفاده قفل مناسبی هست.

----------


## saeedr22

ok همه ی اینا رو قفل tiny هستش و اصلاً هم نشکسته مثلاً مثل همین برنامه ی رافع که یوقت نگینا tiny بوده .

----------


## Nima NT

> ok همه ی اینا رو قفل tiny هستش و اصلاً هم نشکسته مثلاً مثل همین برنامه ی رافع که یوقت نگینا tiny بوده .


آخه کی میگه Tiny نشکسته , ما داریم میگیم نوین , تینی , گارد و خلاصه هر قفلی بالاخره میشکنه و دلایل شما برای قدرت نوین قانع کننده نیست.

----------


## saeedr22

> آخه کی میگه Tiny نشکسته , ما داریم میگیم نوین , تینی , گارد و خلاصه هر قفلی بالاخره میشکنه و دلایل شما برای قدرت نوین قانع کننده نیست.


 
نوین نشکسته به خدا نشکسته هنز من نمی تونم به قفلی که در حال حاظر شکسته اطمینان کنم چجوری بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nima NT

> نوین نشکسته به خدا نشکسته هنز من نمی تونم به قفلی که در حال حاظر شکسته اطمینان کنم چجوری بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟


امیدوارم همون طوری باشه که شما میگید.
موفق باشید

----------


## jirjirakk

> نوین نشکسته به خدا نشکسته هنز من نمی تونم به قفلی که در حال حاظر شکسته اطمینان کنم چجوری بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟


چیزی به عنوان نشکن نداریم، حالا اگر قفل طوری طراحی شده که به همین راحتی نمی شکنه بحث اش جداس
یادمون باشه هر نرم افزاری که اجرا میشه به هر حال روزی یکی پیدا میشه که بتونه دورش بزنه...

----------


## joker

> نوین نشکسته به خدا نشکسته هنز من نمی تونم به قفلی که در حال حاظر شکسته اطمینان کنم چجوری بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟


یه نسخه قفلدارشو بزار تا بشکونیم دیگه حرصشو نخوری  :چشمک:  ( البته نه نرم افزار تجاری بزاری ، یه نمونه به عنوان crackme)

----------


## JaguarXF

> با سلام
> 
> یه برنامه داریم که تحت شبکه هست و قیمتش بسته به تعداد کلاینت ها از 3 میلیون به بالاست الان  سه تا مشتری براش پیدا شده من توی اینترنت در مورد قفل سخت افزاری جستجو کردم و شرکت هایی هم پیدا کردم و بعضی ها شون به نظر قفلشون بدرد بخور می یو مد بعضی هاشون هم نه (با توجه به توضیحات شون می گم). اگه دوستان بتونن راهنمایی کنن و یه قفل خوب که سرش به تنش بیرزه معرفی ممنون می شم؟(ببخشید اگه سوالم تکراری هست)



شرمنده ! آخه برنامه ئی که پاش زحمت کشیده شده و مشتری خاص و شناخته شده داره رو که نمیزنند روی سیدی بدهند دست مردم! بعد دخیل ببندند که شکسته نشه !

مثلا از طریق Sun Global Desktop یا حالا ابزارهای مشابه   برای تحویل به مشتری استفاده میکنند.  در اینصورت یک خط کد امنیتی هم لازم نیست بنوبسید!  کسی هم عملا دستش به برنامه نمیرسه که بخواد بشکنه تا نشکنه !

----------


## zoncpp

با همه اين بحثها و صحبت ها يك نكته را بايد در نظر داشت، اينكه تمامي اين قفلها ايراني هستند و دوستاي من و شما براي ساختنش زحمت كشيدن. بهتره براي هم وطنامون ارزش قائل باشيم و بهشون كمك كنيم تا بهتر بشن و توي دنيا حرفي براي گفتن داشته باشن نه اينكه سعي كنيم تخريبشون كنيم. وقتي ايراني به ايراني احترام نذاره چه توقعي از اعراب و ساير خارجي ها!

----------


## Nima NT

> با همه اين بحثها و صحبت ها يك نكته را بايد در نظر داشت، اينكه تمامي اين قفلها ايراني هستند و دوستاي من و شما براي ساختنش زحمت كشيدن. بهتره براي هم وطنامون ارزش قائل باشيم و بهشون كمك كنيم تا بهتر بشن و توي دنيا حرفي براي گفتن داشته باشن نه اينكه سعي كنيم تخريبشون كنيم. وقتي ايراني به ايراني احترام نذاره چه توقعي از اعراب و ساير خارجي ها!


بحث احترام نیست , بحث واقعیت هست.
اگر قفلی مشکلی داره خوب باید اول قبول کرد تا بشه بهبودش بخشید.

----------


## queenmitra

> بحث احترام نیست , بحث واقعیت هست.
> اگر قفلی مشکلی داره خوب باید اول قبول کرد تا بشه بهبودش بخشید.


اینکه هرکسی در مورد کارش باید انتقاد پذیر باشه تا بتونه پیشرفت کنه کاملا درسته. اما اینجا انتقاد با تخریب جابه جا شده . شاید یکی از دلایلی که ما ایرانی ها دیر پیش میریم همینه که همدیگه رو میکوبیم بعدم میگیم انتقاد پذیر باشیم.

----------


## Nima NT

> اینکه هرکسی در مورد کارش باید انتقاد پذیر باشه تا بتونه پیشرفت کنه کاملا درسته. اما اینجا انتقاد با تخریب جابه جا شده . شاید یکی از دلایلی که ما ایرانی ها دیر پیش میریم همینه که همدیگه رو میکوبیم بعدم میگیم انتقاد پذیر باشیم.


کسی محصول خاصی رو اینجا نکوبید , دوست عزیزمون اصرار داشتن که قفل نوین نمیشکنه ولی متاسفانه دلایلی که ارائه کردن منطقی نبود. و بحث سر ارائه دلیلی منطقی بود که بیان کنه که قفل قدرتمندی هست.

----------


## saeedr22

> کسی محصول خاصی رو اینجا نکوبید , دوست عزیزمون اصرار داشتن که قفل نوین نمیشکنه ولی متاسفانه دلایلی که ارائه کردن منطقی نبود. و بحث سر ارائه دلیلی منطقی بود که بیان کنه که قفل قدرتمندی هست.


من یک نمونه که تینی بوده و شکسته رو میگم.

حسابداری رافع بازرگانی ویژه 86
نوع حفاظت: قفل سخت افزاری(Tiny USB)
شکسته.
بعد لطفاً شما از روی اینکه چون با هیچ قفل دیگه ای جز تینی کار نکردین تو پاسخم نگسن که نوین اصلاً معروف نیست که استفاده بشه . . . .
شما هم یه نوین برام پیدا کنین لطفاً

----------


## Nima NT

Joker کجایی که نیمات رو کچل کردن !  :گریه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## zoncpp

> nima jon ma faghat darim sare ey hiciz bahs mikonim dg...
> bikhiyal baba age manm chizi goftam mazerat mikham..aslan bekhoda man ahle injor bahsa nabodam nemidonam chera in seri daram inghad tolesh midam..


سلام سعید جان
پیگیری و بحث راجع به این که کدوم قفل مناسب تره خیلی خوبه. به هر حال شخصی مثل من که برنامه ای می نویسه و دنبال یه قفل سخت افزاری هست، این جور بحثها رو دنبال می کنه تا به یه نتیجه ای برسه.  :لبخند: 
اما تجربه من در استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری و بررسی انواع قفلهای دیگه اینه که اگه قفل شکسته شده ای رو پیدا کردم، دلیل و نحوه شکسته شدن اون رو هم پیدا کنم و در استفاده خودم از هر نوع قفل سخت افزاری دیگه ای نکات بدست آورده رو رعایت کنم. ممکنه رعایت همین نکات در استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری (حتی قفلی که در برنامه ای شکسته شده باشه) باعث بشه که اون قفل در برنامه من هیچ وقت شکسته نشه. :متفکر:

----------


## joker

> شما هم یه نوین برام پیدا کنین لطفاً


حسابداری رافع نرم افزار معروف و با مشتریان زیاد هست .
ملت که بیکار نیستن بگردن دنبال یه قفلی* که هنوز معروف نشده و روی نرم افزارها به تعداد زیاد استفاده نشده* :) 
خودتون زحمت یک نسخه ( بازم میگم نه نرم افزارتجاری ،یک CrackMe که با این قفل محافظت شده )را بکشید :))

در مورد* قفل ها تنها موردیه که کوبیدن و انقاد نه تنها بد نیست* ، بلکه خیلی هم خوب و به نفع طراح اصلی قفل هست.
کما اینکه قفلها وقتی خوب و خوبتر میشن که بیشتر و بیشتر کرک میشن.
پس طراحهای قفل نه تنها نباید ناراحت بشن ، باید تشکر و دستبوسی از آقایون کرکر هم بفرمایند :)
البته یه وقته یه شرکت فقط فکر فروش و سود کردن خودش به قیمت بدبخت کردن برنامه نویسهایی که گول تبلیغات اون شرکته را خوردن ، خب معلومه ناراحت هم میشه :) ولی اگه قفل سازی واقعا به فکر کیفیت محصولش باشه جرات گذاشتن حداقل یک نسخه Demo را روی سایتش به خودش میده که من از خیلی شرکتهای *صاحب ادعا* همین جراتی ندیدم !!! و احتمالا طبق تجربه قبلی مطمئنیم که  نخواهیم دید....

پیوست » برای tiny منشور سیمین ، مجیک (ره) توی شبگرد یک برنامه نوشته بود که از بیخ شل گارد این پروتکتور را حذف میکرد ( فکر کنم به درخواست چندتا برنامه نویس ، لینک دانلودش را حذف کرد ، ولی تا قبل از حذف خیلی ها دانلود کردند، فکر کنم روی هارد ملت موجود باشه )

پیوست2: خودم تا به این لحظه از عمر برنامه نویسیم یکبار هم قفل های سخت افزاری استفاده نکردم.
پیوست3: نیما برو مو بکار :)))))

----------


## joker

> حرفات خیلی بچگونه و خنده دارن.


خب هرکسی را با زبون خودش باید یه چیزی را بهش فهموند  :بامزه:

----------


## saeedr22

> خب هرکسی را با زبون خودش باید یه چیزی را بهش فهموند


خوب شما خودتون میگین که اصلا
ض تو عمرتون از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده نکردین . .. . . . من موندم که چجوری دارین رو این قفل ها بحث می کنین؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## Nima NT

این بحث مفید فکر کنم آخرش به ملکوت اعلا واصل خواهد شد.
چون یواش یواش بوی کل کل میاد , دوست عزیز ؛ آقا سعید در این مورد که به حرف ها و صحبت های یک فرد بگید بچه گانه یا خنده دار اصلا" کار درستی نیست. اگر دلیلی دارید بیان کنید.
اگر من جای شما بودم و واقعا" به قدرت قفل مورد علاقه خودم اطمینان داشتم یه کرک می از اون منتشر میکردم تا ایمانم قوی تر بشه حالا اگر شما هزار بارهم بگید که این قفل نشکسته چون مدرک عینی وجود نداره نمیشه قبول کرد , در مورد Tiny یا هر قفل دیگه کسی نمیگه که اینها نمیشکنه , صحبت اینه که اگر Tiny شکسته دلیلی برای نشکن بودن نوین یا قفل دیگه نمیشه و هر قفلی نقطه ضعف خودش رو داره و در نهایت میشکنه.
بازم میگم بهتره اگر شما به قدرت نوین اطمینان دارید یه نمونه بذارید تا بررسی بشه.

----------


## saied7468

سلام 



> *مثلا از طریق Sun Global Desktop یا حالا ابزارهای مشابه برای تحویل به مشتری استفاده میکنند*. در اینصورت یک خط کد امنیتی هم لازم نیست بنوبسید! کسی هم عملا دستش به برنامه نمیرسه که بخواد بشکنه تا نشکنه !


می شه یکی ازدوستان یه توضیحی راجب به قسمت پر رنگ شده بده . مثلا نحوه کار این ابزار ها چطوری هست که این قدر امنیت رو بالا می بره که نیازی به یک خط کد امینتی هم نداره ؟
ممنون

----------


## JaguarXF

> سلام 
> 
> می شه یکی ازدوستان یه توضیحی راجب به قسمت پر رنگ شده بده . مثلا نحوه کار این ابزار ها چطوری هست که این قدر امنیت رو بالا می بره که نیازی به یک خط کد امینتی هم نداره ؟
> ممنون



عرض کردم خدمتتون. خود برنامه دست مشتری نیست . وقتی به چیزی دسترسی نداره چطور میخواد کرکش کنه؟!!! 
به این روش Remote Application Delivery گفته میشه . 

من بجای شما کلمه راهنمایی که قبلا گفته بودم رو ویکی کردم واستون: . بخشیش همینجا : ( متاسفانه دیگه فرصت ترجمه کردنش رو ندارم!)



> *Sun Secure Global Desktop* (SGD) software provides secure access to both published applications and published desktops running on Microsoft Windows, Unix, mainframe and System i systems via a variety of clients ranging from fat PCs to thin clients such as Sun Rays.
> 
> The Desktop Client connects to the Secure Global Desktop Server via the Adaptive Internet Protocol (AIP). AIP is bandwidth and latency aware and can adjust compression and performance dynamically on links as diverse as a 56K modem or a 100Mb LAN.[2]
>  Session Resumability and Mobility is a feature allowing remote access to desktop applications from essentially any Java-enabled browser in the world. This makes it possible to run applications in one's office, then go to another location such as a customer site or one's home and transfer your existing desktop session to a computer there.[3]
> 
> 
> Applications accessed via SGD run in the centralised server room, meaning that all data is backed up and secured via the normal datacenter practices of the organization. There is a potential for increased performance and effiiciency, since the actual computation is performed on larger systems with more resources; centralisation also makes resources considerably easier to manage.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Secure_Global_Desktop

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

سلام

خیلی از بچهای برنامه نویس از من سوال میکنند که  برنامه داری و میخوایم حفاظت بشه از چه راهی استفاده کنیم ؟ چندتا نکته خدمتتون عرض کنم به عنوان کسی که چند سال از عمر خودش رو با بررسی و شکستن این قفل ها گذرونده :

1. تمام قفل های ایرانی تا الان که خدمتتون هستم شکسته شده...
2.  از قفلی استفاده کنید که جدید اومده باشه... (به خاطر اینکه آنالیزه قفل مدتی طول میکشه برای کرک)
3. درباره این قفل ایرانی (Tiny) باید بگم که در کمتر از 10 دقیقه کرک میشه... (نمونه تو Ray -team هست اگه خواستید من خود Tiny رو که دانگل داره کرک کردم با آموزش میگذارم )
4. به قفل رایگان هیچ وقت اعتماد نکنید...!
HASP بسیار قوی تر از Tiny  هست...
موفق باشید.

----------


## Nima NT

> (نمونه تو Ray -team هست اگه خواستید من خود Tiny رو که دانگل داره کرک کردم با آموزش میگذارم )


با سلام
ممنون ولی فکر کنم این کار رو نکنید بهتر باشه چون مدیریت سایت شاکی میشه. :لبخند گشاده!: 
چون بحث های مشابهی بودن که وقتی به ارائه روشهای کرک برای نرم افزارهای ایرانی ( تجاری و ایرانی ) ختم میشدن , مدیریت سایت بحث رو قفل میکردن.

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

نمیدونم چرا اینجا اینطوری هست...

به جای اینکه استقبال بشه از کسی که ضعف قفل رو بیان میکنه با اون برخور میشه...

این رو بدونید که تا ضعفها بیان نشه هیچ پیشرفتی در کار نیست.

----------


## saeedr22

> نمیدونم چرا اینجا اینطوری هست...
> 
> به جای اینکه استقبال بشه از کسی که ضعف قفل رو بیان میکنه با اون برخور میشه...
> 
> این رو بدونید که تا ضعفها بیان نشه هیچ پیشرفتی در کار نیست.


ممکنه چون برنامه هایی که با اون قفل به بازار داده شدن به خطر بیفتن.من احتمال میدم که دلیلش این باشه ولی شاید هم دلیل دیگه داشته باشه. :متفکر:

----------


## Nima NT

در واقع خود من هم نمیدونم دلیلش چی هست ولی قبلا" هم داشتیم که در صورتی که روش قفل شکنی ارائه شده سریعا" تاپیک کان لم یکن شده !!
ولی خوب شما همون طوری که گفتم میتونید اعلام کنید که چنین آموزشی موجوده و هرکسی میخواد به صورت خصوصی در اختیارش قرار بدید.

----------


## Mrs.Net

خوب حالا میشه بیشتر راجب  HASP صحبت کنید
ممنون

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت سازنده برید:

http://www.aladdin.com/hasp/default.aspx

در ضمن من گفتم این قفل بهتر از Tiny هست و تقریبا یکی از بهترین ها.

----------


## saeedr22

> برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت سازنده برید:
> 
> http://www.aladdin.com/hasp/default.aspx
> 
> در ضمن من گفتم این قفل بهتر از Tiny هست و تقریبا یکی از بهترین ها.


حتماً چون هیشکی اسم اینو هم نشنیده فکر کنم بگن که قفل خوبی نیست. :لبخند گشاده!: 
ببخشین اگه از این استفاده کردین میشه بگین که چجوریه ؟
و درمورد قیمتش تو بازار هم بگین؟ ممنون میشم.

----------


## Mrs.Net

هیچکس از قفل hasp استفاده نکرده؟ از کجا میشه تهیه کرد تو ایران و با چه قیمتی؟

----------


## zoncpp

> نمیدونم چرا اینجا اینطوری هست...
> 
> به جای اینکه استقبال بشه از کسی که ضعف قفل رو بیان میکنه با اون برخور میشه...
> 
> این رو بدونید که تا ضعفها بیان نشه هیچ پیشرفتی در کار نیست.


سلام
من با شرکت سازنده قفل Tiny آشنا هستم، در واقع از مشتریاش هستم. فکر می کنم با خود شرکت تماس بگیرید و نقاط ضعف قفل و برنامه هاشون رو بگید خیلی بهتر و مفیدتر هست. لا اقل به نفع امثال من هست که از این قفل در برنامه های مختلف استفاده کردند.
تا جایی که در جریان هستم قبلا این شرکت در برابر کار کردن کرکرها روی قفلشون و برنامه هاشون جایزه پرداخت می کنه.
پیشنهاد می کنم یه تماسی با اون شرکت داشته باشی.

----------


## joker

به نظر من توی ایران هیچ قفلی دوام نمیاره 
قانون هم که توی ایران ماشالا...

تنها راه افزایش فرهنگ کاربران عمومی نرم افزارها هست ،

----------


## _abiriamir

> به نظر من توی ایران هیچ قفلی دوام نمیاره 
> قانون هم که توی ایران ماشالا...
> 
> تنها راه افزایش فرهنگ کاربران عمومی نرم افزارها هست ،


کاملا درسته (البته به نظر من)

==================================================  =

خب من میخوام برای اولین برنامم که میخواد به فروش بره قفل بخرم
نظرم رو Tiny هست چون activex و مقاله آموزشیش رو دارم
در ضمن درسته که مشتریم یکم  . . . . . . . . . . ولی در مورد حک فکر نمیکنم

حالا هم میخوام یه سوال بچه گانه از شما بپرسم :
حتما همه میدونن که یکی از موارد امنیت در قفل سخت افزاری نحوه و مواردی است که توسط برنامه از روی قفل چک میشه
میتونم درخواست کنم که یک نفر مواردی که باید توسط نرم افزار چک بشه رو اینجا لیست کنه؟

----------


## zoncpp

> حتما همه میدونن که یکی از موارد امنیت در قفل سخت افزاری نحوه و مواردی است که توسط برنامه از روی قفل چک میشه
> میتونم درخواست کنم که یک نفر مواردی که باید توسط نرم افزار چک بشه رو اینجا لیست کنه؟


از نظر من نحوه چک کردن قفل در برنامه، تنها یکی از موارد امنیت قفل نیست. بلکه مهمترین مورد ایجاد امنیت هست. 
خود شرکت منشورسیمین جلسه ای به نام مشاوره امنیتی داره، که خیلی از راههای مناسب برای استفاده از قفل رو توضیح می ده. کافیه تماس بگیری و وقت تعیین کنی. حتی تلفنی هم توضیح می دن.
مثلا یکی از مواردی که خیلی خوب هست اینه که زمانی که قفل رو چک می کنی و می فهمی که قفل وجود نداره، بلافاصله پیغام نمایش ندی و یا از برنامه خارج نشی. برنامه رو ادامه بدی و در قسمت دیگری برنامه رو end کنی.

----------


## _abiriamir

ولی نمیدونم چرا ولی سایتش باز نمیشه

راجع به اون لیسته هم کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## zoncpp

> ولی نمیدونم چرا ولی سایتش باز نمیشه
> 
> راجع به اون لیسته هم کسی نیست جواب بده؟


کدوم لیسته؟!
اگه منظورت  مواردی هست که باید تو نرم افزار برای چک قفل بکار ببری، من یه موردش رو گفتم.
حالا بقیه هم اگه بیان بگن که خیلی خوبه، معلوماتمون زیاد میشه.
اما به سایت dedj.com و شرکت قفل Tiny هم یه سر بزن، خیلی کمکت می کنن.

----------


## marvel

http://www.dedj.com/tdownload/phelp.exe

----------


## obvious

ولی من فکر می کنم لیست کردن تمام چیزایی که باید توی نرم افزار چک بشه هم خیلی خوب نباشه چون کرکرها میان و دقیقا دنبال چک همون چیزا می گردن و حذفش می کنن(البته صحبت من اشاره به افرادی داره که تازه کار هستند، با این کار باعث می شیم اوناییم که نمی دونن، بدونن!!!)

----------


## _abiriamir

خب من تازه وارد چیکار کنم؟

----------


## zoncpp

> خب من تازه وارد چیکار کنم؟


شمای تازه وارد باید فقط ابتکار داشته باشی، لااقل در مورد برنامه خودت. هر چقدر خلاقیت و پیچیدگی در استفاده از قفل توی برنامه ات داشته باشی، کار یک کرک رو برای پیدا کردن این موارد سخت تر می کنی. به نظر من مهم ترین و اصلی ترین نحوه ایجاد امنیت برای نرم افزار، خلاقیت هست. 
تنها استفاده کردن از قفل سخت افزاری، امنیت برنامه رو تامین نمی کنه. اینطوری اسم قفل سخت افزاری رو هم بدنام می کنی. حتما باید کارهای ویژه ای انجام بدی.
امیدوارم بتونی سایت شرکت قفل Tiny رو باز کنی. خیلی کمکت می کنه.
http://www.dedj.com/tdownload/phelp.exe

----------


## obvious

> خب من تازه وارد چیکار کنم؟


به نظر من اگر قبل از برنامه نویسی و چک قفل تو برنامه ات، یکم هم روی کرک کار کنی بد نیست. اینطوری یکم ایده می گیری و می فهمی که چه طور باید کد بزنی تا حداقل کرکر های مبتدی رو حذف کنی.

----------


## majidrahimi

سلام دوستان عزیز اگر واقعا دنبال یک قفل سخت افزاری مطمئن می گردید از قفل safe 
استفاده کنید اینم لینکش http://www.ib-eco.com
یا
http://www.ib-eco.com/ibecoproducts/ibecosafe.aspx

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام دوستان عزیز اگر واقعا دنبال یک قفل سخت افزاری مطمئن می گردید از قفل safe 
> استفاده کنید اینم لینکش http://www.ib-eco.com
> یا
> http://www.ib-eco.com/ibecoproducts/ibecosafe.aspx


اگر منظورتون از Safe همون Sential Key باشه خب برادر درسته که قفل مطمئنی هست ولی خیلی گرونه ، دانگلی که دست مشتری میره 25 هزارتومان هست و دانگل برای Developre حدود 60 هزارتومان هستش.

----------


## dehghanimeh

سلام 
نظر دوستان در مورد این قفل چیه
داره مراحل آخر خودش رو طی می کنه

شرکت سانیا پردازش

http://www.sania-ps.com

----------


## manhmhastam

چند نکته مهم :
1- تمام قفل های سخت افزاری قابل عبور می باشند ( تا آنجا که من می دانم ) ولی عبور از آنها بسیار بسیار مشکل می باشد و بالاترین سطح امنیت برای محافظت از نرم افزار شما را دارند.
2- بسیار مهم : بسیاری از موارد نرم افزار شما قابل عبور است و باید اطلاح شود یعنی نرم افزار شما هک می شود نه سخت افزار به عبارتی If Lock is attached را تبدیل می کنن به If *Not* lock is Attached واین است نقص فایل Exe شما بعد از کمپایل باید مجددا با نرم افزار های خاصی Encrypt شود .
3 - به قفلهای شرکت بردهای هوشمند هم یک نگاه بینداز خصوصیات جالبی دارند. این عکس هم نگاه کن : http://www.ib-eco.com/fileSystem/web...lock/final.jpg
 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## manhmhastam

> اگر منظورتون از Safe همون Sential Key باشه خب برادر درسته که قفل مطمئنی هست ولی خیلی گرونه ، دانگلی که دست مشتری میره 25 هزارتومان هست و دانگل برای Developre حدود 60 هزارتومان هستش.


نه ظاهرا قیمتها رو کرده 8000 تومان -- واقعا ارزونه -- 25 هزار تومن که نیست مطمئنم سایتش رو یک نگاه بیندازید

----------


## manhmhastam

[QUOTE[/QUOTE]

----------


## manhmhastam

> اگر منظورتون از Safe همون Sential Key باشه خب برادر درسته که قفل مطمئنی هست ولی خیلی گرونه ، دانگلی که دست مشتری میره 25 هزارتومان هست و دانگل برای Developre حدود 60 هزارتومان هستش.


نه ظاهرا قیمتها رو کرده 8000 تومان واقعا ارزونه 25 هزار تومن که نیست مطمئنم سایتش رو یک نگاه بیندازید اینها دانگل هم هستند یعنی یک رشته 256 کیلو بایتی برای ذخیره اطلاعات حیاتی هم دارند

----------


## manhmhastam

نه ظاهرا قیمتهاش 8000 تومان بیشتر نیست بله Dongle هم هستند یعنی یک رشته 256 کیلو بایتی برای ذخیره اطلاعات شما هم دارند.

----------


## nabegheh95

> سلام دوستان عزیز اگر واقعا دنبال یک قفل سخت افزاری مطمئن می گردید از قفل safe 
> استفاده کنید


از نظر گارانتی و پشتیبانی چطور هست؟ چه مدت از این قفل استفاده می کنی؟ یه مورد خیلی مهم که از نظر من مهمتر از امینت قفل هست، پشتیبانی اونه.
با وجود آمدن اینهمه ویندوز ها و برنامه های مختلف و جدید، برای استفاده از یک سخت افزار و حتی نرم افزار، واقعا تو دردسر افتادیم، حالا اگه از قفلی استفاده کنیم که پشتیبانی خوبی نداشته باشه که کارمون ساخته است.

----------


## queenmitra

منم دوست دارم در مورد گارانتي و پشتيبانش بدونم فكر كنيد يك قفل خيلي قوي در اختيار داريد ولي در مورد استفادش سوال داريد و يا اينكه به يك مشكل كوچيك برميخوريد كه نميتونيد حلش كنيد و جايي هم وجود نداره كه ازشون سوال كنيد .در اين شرايط اين قفل قوي چه كارايي داره؟

----------


## joker

> سلام دوست عزیز اگر واقعا دنبال یک قفل امن و مطمئن می گردی حتما قفل safe استفاده کنید
> مطمئن ترین قفلی هستش که من تا حالا استفاده کردم


قفلهای سخت افزاری بدون حفاظت نرم افزاری هرچقدر هم خفن باشند عملا به هیچ دردی نمیخورند ، رفتم روسایتش دیدم بعله در این مورد هیچی نداره ... 

راستی بگو غلط املائی هاشون را هم درست کنند.

----------


## Nima NT

> قفلهای سخت افزاری بدون حفاظت نرم افزاری هرچقدر هم خفن باشند عملا به هیچ دردی نمیخورند ، رفتم روسایتش دیدم بعله در این مورد هیچی نداره ... 
> 
> راستی بگو غلط املائی هاشون را هم درست کنند.


استفاده از قفل سخت افزاری ، بدون لایه امنیتی نرم افزاری متاسفانه امنیتی نداره.

----------


## shedayat

سلام دوستان الان که حدودا دو ماه از نوشتن آخرین پست می گذره به نظر شما  فعلابهترین قفل سخت افزاری موجود در بازار چیه؟

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام دوستان الان که حدودا دو ماه از نوشتن آخرین پست می گذره به نظر شما  فعلابهترین قفل سخت افزاری موجود در بازار چیه؟


بازهم سر گفته خودم هستم ، قفل Tiny , نوین , Sential یا هر کدوم ، امنیتشون زیاد از هم فرقی نخواهد کرد اون چیزی که مهم هست این هست که Shell پروتکتور مناسبی همراهشون باشه که بتونه امنیت کدها رو نه 100% ولی تا حد بالایی تامین کنه.

----------


## Yousef_bs

نیما جان اگه ممکن هست یه توضیح مختصر در مورد Shell  پروتکتور بنویس. مسی

----------


## Nima NT

Shell Protector ها نرم افزارهایی هستن که فایل اجرایی دریافت میکنند و به اصطلاح یک لایه امنیتی نرم افزاری رو به فایل اجرایی شما اضافه میکنند این لایه نرم افزاری امنیتی میتونه جلوی کراکرها رو تا حدی بگیره و کار رو براشون سخت تر بکنن.

----------


## smsajadi

البته از قدیم گفتن که هرچی پول بدی آش می خوری. در مقابل این قفل یک قفل دیگر هم هست که به اسم کیا معروفه من ازش استفاده کردم گرونتره ولی از لحاظ امنیت حرف برای گفتن داره. محصول شرکتی به نام پیام پرداز payampardaz

----------


## smsajadi

> سلام دوستان الان که حدودا دو ماه از نوشتن آخرین پست می گذره به نظر شما فعلابهترین قفل سخت افزاری موجود در بازار چیه؟


یه سری به سایت شرکت پیام پرداز بزن. این شرکت یکی از شرکتهای معتبر امنیتی توی کشوره. www.payampardaz.net

----------


## obvious

البته كه خيلي ديره براي جواب دادن!!!!! ولي خوب من همين الان اين پست رو ديدم (by search) و هر كاري كردم نتونستم چيزي نگم!!!!! به نظرم خيلي جالب اومد معرفي شركتي به عنوان يكي از معتبر ترين ها در شرايطي كه خيييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييلي ها حتي اسمش رو نشنيدند!!!! البته اين گفته وقتي دليل خوبي مي شه كه اون خيلي ها خودشون درگير نرم افزار و امنيتش باشند كه هستن! جدا از مسئله search و پرس و جو از اين اون، بهترين راه يافتن يه قفل خوب، تست كردن حداقل چند تا از قفلاي توي بازار!!!! يكم هزينه بره( از نظر زمان) ولي بهتر از ريسك كردن و خريد بي مهاباي يه قفل!!!

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
پیام پرداز در ابتدای کار برای ارگانهای نظامی قفل ونرم افزارهای امنیتی تولید می کرد (اسم نمی شه برد) بعدا یک شرکت خصوصی ایجاد شد که دفتر اصلی در اصفهان است و به سازمانهای بزرگ دولتی Token های امنیتی و نرم افزار های در این راستا ارائه میدهد به همین دلیل است که ناشناخته است و قفل های آن گران است

----------


## queenmitra

با سلام با توضیحاتی که جناب ASkaffash دادن این قفل ، روی نرم افزارهای عمومی که در اختیار همه باشد استفاده و تست نشده و برای چند مکان خاص که امکان تست امنیتی نیست و اصلا براشون مهم هم نیست (چون برنامه خاص به درد شخص دیگه ای نمیخوره) استفاده شده.پس برای کسی که برنامه عمومی مینویسه توصیه خوبی نیست!

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
در سازمان دولتی که من کار می کنم 300 تا از این قفلها با معماری کیهان (مخصوص شرکت است ) برای ارتباط  با حدود 250 سرور وجود دارد و مثلا برای Remote Desktop به یک سرور حتما باید با ٰToken وصل شوید حتی IP ها را نیز روی شبکه مدیریت می کند و ... بنظرم برای پروژه های اشل بزرگ مناسب است

----------


## joker

از نظر برنامه نويسي و پروتكت برنامه ها قفلهاي شركت پيام پرداز و منشور سيمين در يك رده هستند با تفاوت قيمتي حدود 40 الي 50 هزارتومن !!!!
براي قفل گذاري روي نرم افزار ، من همون منشور 8 تومني را ترجيح ميدم ولي اگه بحث توكن هاي امنيتي باشه سيستم پيام پرداز تا الان كه ظاهرا در بازار دوام آورده ، البته چندان عمومي نبوده ولي فكر ميكنم در همين حد هم خوب بوده.

----------


## djfalcon2005

joker جان البته من تجربه مهندسی معکوسم حالا حالاها مونده به شما برسه ولی این شرکت پیام پرداز قفل سخت افزاری که داره می فروشه (کیا) Smart-Card base هستش حساب این جور دانگلا کلا با دانگلای معمولی مثل Tiny,HASP,Aladdein,UniKey,Sentinel و ... فرق داره چون اینا از یه الگوی خاص استفاده نمی کنن برنامه نویس می تونه یه استراتژی امنیتی خاص خودش طراحی کنه و با کامپایلری که با SDK معمولا هستش به صورت یک برنامه بنویسه که توی دانگل اجرا شه 
دو نوع هم هستن این Smart-Card دانگلها
1- بر پایه C++‎  مثال Fetian ROCKEY 6 SMART که تو محیط Keil برا دانگل کد مینویسی
2- بر پایه Java مثال JCOP41 محصول مشترک IBM و Philips, که به صورت یه پلاگین رو Eclipse نصب می شه و می تونی با Java برا دانگل کد بنویسی

این شرکت دانگل جالبی زده ولی زیادی گرونه نمی صرفه آدم تو هر پروژهای استفاده کنه 

منتظر نظرت هستم عزیز

----------


## joker

تازه این پست را دیدم :)

Sentinel ( رینبو قدیم )  و ماژولهای امنیتی کیا متاسفانه امکان شبیه سازی براشون هست ( همین امروز داشتم چکش میکردم  البته تاریخ خریدش مال یکسال پیش بود شاید تا الان تغییرات زیادی کرده باشه ، نمیدونم ، در هر حال من 50 تومن پول ندارم بدم یکیشو بخرم :لبخند گشاده!:  و بقیه را هم نداشتم بدونم)
قفلهای Tiny هم مشکل اصلیشون ثابت بودن کلید ارتباطی باهاش هست که در بعضی موارد خطرناکه. و این همون چیزیه که در کیا به خوبی رفع شده( من با sdk اونا کار نکردم ولی اینطور که میگین ظاهرا که رفع مشکل کردند )
خلاصه این قفلها هرکدوم یه موارد مثبت و موارد منفی دارند...

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
اگه نشه قفل های کیا مدل H (دانگل) رو شبیه ساری کرد به نظر من خیلی بهتر از قفلهای دیگه می باشه چون قفل های Tiny یدونه Special ID دارند و یه دونه فکر کنم UserPassword اما این قفلها 64 تا کلید KV دارند که می شه تو رمزنگاری استفاده کرد 48 تا کلید Query دارند و کلید های برنامه نویس و حافظه آزاد نیز دارند اما خود من نیز یه سوال درباره کلید های دسترسی این قفل ها است که داخل یه فایل قرار می دند و بایستی در سورس برنامه قرار بگیره که در مورد هر قفل دانگل بایستی کلیدهای مقدار دهی (Initial) رو در سورس قرار داد و در یه برنامه که با دات نت نوشته شده و می شه سورس رو به وسیله نرم افزارهای دیگه دید چطوری می شه این کلید ها رو از چشم کراکر محترم مخفی نگاه داشت ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------


## obvious

> با سلام
> اگه نشه قفل های کیا مدل H (دانگل) رو شبیه ساری کرد به نظر من خیلی بهتر از قفلهای دیگه می باشه چون قفل های Tiny یدونه Special ID دارند و یه دونه فکر کنم UserPassword اما این قفلها 64 تا کلید KV دارند که می شه تو رمزنگاری استفاده کرد 48 تا کلید Query دارند و کلید های برنامه نویس و حافظه آزاد نیز دارند اما خود من نیز یه سوال درباره کلید های دسترسی این قفل ها است که داخل یه فایل قرار می دند و بایستی در سورس برنامه قرار بگیره که در مورد هر قفل دانگل بایستی کلیدهای مقدار دهی (Initial) رو در سورس قرار داد و در یه برنامه که با دات نت نوشته شده و می شه سورس رو به وسیله نرم افزارهای دیگه دید چطوری می شه این کلید ها رو از چشم کراکر محترم مخفی نگاه داشت ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید با تشکر


 سلام
من علاقه مند شدم به این قفل کیا ولی هر چی سرچ می کنم پیداش نمی کنم!!!!!! یه سوال؟ این قفلی که این همه کلید داره، امضای دیجیتال یا نه؟! اگه امضای دیجیتال که دیگه چرا با تاینی مقایسه اش می کنید؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و یه ایراد بزرگ!!! (البته من که اصلا اطلاعاتی راجع بع این قفل ندارم مرجعم فقط صحبت های خود شماست)  نوشتن همه ی کلید ها توی فایل و گذاشتنش توی سورس!!!!! چه کاریه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! می شه اگه با این قفل ها کار کردید بیشتر توضیح بدید. ممنون

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
شرکت پیام پرداز سازنده این قفلها می باشه و این آدرس سایتشه http://payam.spw.ir/ 
در ضمن همه کلیدها رو در سورس قرار نمی ده فقط کلیدهای دسترسی (Kp,kr,kw,kw2) رو دریک فایل قرار می ده که خود شما می تونید اونها رو دریه فایل باینری رمزنگاری کرده و ذخیره کنید بعد در موقع نیاز رمز گشایی کرده و استفاده نمایید و در مورد قفلهای Token اش حتی کلیدهای دسترسی رو نیز در خود قفل ذخیره می کنه من خودم این سوال رو داشتم که آیا تا حالا این قفل ها شبیه سازی شده یا نه چون دوست عزیزمون آقا جوکر گفتند که می شه شبیه سازیشون کرد و در ضمن این روشی که گفتم کلیدهای دسترسی رو  تو فایل رمز نگاری کرد سپس از فایل خوند آیا در سخت کردن کرک برنامه تاثیری داره یا نه با تشکر

----------


## obvious

> با سلام
> شرکت پیام پرداز سازنده این قفلها می باشه و این آدرس سایتشه http://payam.spw.ir/ 
> در ضمن همه کلیدها رو در سورس قرار نمی ده فقط کلیدهای دسترسی (Kp,kr,kw,kw2) رو دریک فایل قرار می ده که خود شما می تونید اونها رو دریه فایل باینری رمزنگاری کرده و ذخیره کنید بعد در موقع نیاز رمز گشایی کرده و استفاده نمایید و در مورد قفلهای Token اش حتی کلیدهای دسترسی رو نیز در خود قفل ذخیره می کنه من خودم این سوال رو داشتم که آیا تا حالا این قفل ها شبیه سازی شده یا نه چون دوست عزیزمون آقا جوکر گفتند که می شه شبیه سازیشون کرد و در ضمن این روشی که گفتم کلیدهای دسترسی رو  تو فایل رمز نگاری کرد سپس از فایل خوند آیا در سخت کردن کرک برنامه تاثیری داره یا نه با تشکر


مرسی، یه سوال دیگه: نقش این کلید ها چیه؟! اینو جهت مقایسه با کلید تاینی پرسیدم! اون اگر چه توی سورس خیلی واضح ذکر می شه ولی عملا به کرکر کمکی نمی کنه، اصلا فکر می کنم به خاطر همین هم هست که اهمیتی بهش نمی دن (منظورم خود شرکت) ولی این کلید های کیا اگه نقش موثری داشته باشند به نظر من ذخیره شون توی یه فایل خیلی خطرناکه حالا فرض هم که کد شده باشند خصوصا اگر با exe
embed
نشوند!

----------


## amir701

قفل های Tiny هرچیزی رو که داخل خودش ذخیره میکنه رو رمزنگاری می کنه، فایلی کنار exe نیست. گذاشتن KW در قالب فایل رمزنگاری شده در کنار exe از لحاظ امنیتی کار درستی نیست. البته من زیاد اطلاعات دقیقی از چگونگی رمزنگاری قفل Tiny ندارم. فکر می کنم آدرس سایتشون http://www.dedj.com باشه. باید اطلاعات کاملی داخلش باشه...

----------


## PetekDincos

> قفل های Tiny هرچیزی رو که داخل خودش ذخیره میکنه رو رمزنگاری می کنه، فایلی کنار exe نیست. گذاشتن KW در قالب فایل رمزنگاری شده در کنار exe از لحاظ امنیتی کار درستی نیست. البته من زیاد اطلاعات دقیقی از چگونگی رمزنگاری قفل Tiny ندارم. فکر می کنم آدرس سایتشون http://www.dedj.com باشه. باید اطلاعات کاملی داخلش باشه...


با سلام
این قفلها (کیا) چندین مدل کلید دارند اولی کلید KAB می باشه که موقع پروگرام کردن در قفل نوشته میشه و برای تغییرش بایستی کلید قبلی رو داشته باشی تا بتونی با کلید جدید جایگزین کنی و این کلید در خود قفل ذخیره میشه کلیدهای بعدی کلید های دسترسی می باشه (Kp,Kr,Kw,Kw2) که به ترتیب کلید پروتکل ، کلید خواندن ، کلید نوشتن در حافظه کاربر و کلید نوشتن در حافظه برنامه نویسه که این کلیدها رو در آرایه های 16 بایتی در یه فایل قرار می ده که بایستی تو سورس استفاده کنی که برای استفاده از قفل بایستی این کلیدها رو موقع Initialize به قفل بدی مثلا برای خواند از قفل بایستی کلید Kp,Kr رو بدی به قفل تا بتونی از قفل عمل خواندن رو انجام بدی . کلیدهای بعدی کلید های Kv می باشه که قایل خواندن نمی باشه و در عملیات رمزنگاری استفاده میشه و تعدادش 64 تا می باشه و برای استفاده از آن بایستی خودت تو سورس یه کلید بهش بدی و بگی مثلا با کلید 10 KV عمل رمزنگاری رو انجام بده و خروجی رو برگردن که بایستی خودت خروجی رو مقایسه کنی که آیا درسته یا خیر با خروجی که قبلا بدست آوردی و داشتی . کلیدهای بعدی کلید های Query که 48 عدد می باشه  و برای عملیات پرس و جو برای توابع یکطرفه استفاده میشه و مانند کلیدهای KV می باشه بقیه مراحلش . کلیدهای بعدی کلیدهای Custom و حافظه برنامه نویس و حافظه کاربر می باشه که فایل راهنمایی استفاده از قفل رو نیز قرار می دم که اگه با خودت شرکت نیز تماس بگیرید این راهنما رو بهتون می دند با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

به نظر من پیچیدگی بیش از حد در استفاده از قفل زیاد جالب نیست و باعث میشه نهایتا" کاربر از استفاده از اون قفل منصرف بشه ، قفل Tiny شاید امنیت جالبی نداره ولی از لحاظ کاربری نسبت به سایر قفلها کمی بهتره ولی بماند که اگر کسی بخواد دستی از این قفل استفاده بکنه هنوز که هنوزه درگیر استفاده از اکتیو ایکس خواهد شد و برای من جای سواله که بعد از گذشت این همه سال چرا مسئولین منشور سیمین همچنان رابط های خودشون رو به صورت OCX عرضه میکنن.

----------


## Securebit

کاربران محترم لطفا اگر نظری درباره قفلی داشتید باید با دلیل علمی و مستدل باشه مثلا به این دلایل علمی این قفل خوبه یا به این دلایل علمی این قفل مشکل داره.

----------


## amir701

> به نظر من پیچیدگی بیش از حد در استفاده از قفل زیاد جالب نیست و باعث میشه نهایتا" کاربر از استفاده از اون قفل منصرف بشه ، قفل Tiny شاید امنیت جالبی نداره ولی از لحاظ کاربری نسبت به سایر قفلها کمی بهتره ولی بماند که اگر کسی بخواد دستی از این قفل استفاده بکنه هنوز که هنوزه درگیر استفاده از اکتیو ایکس خواهد شد و برای من جای سواله که بعد از گذشت این همه سال چرا مسئولین منشور سیمین همچنان رابط های خودشون رو به صورت OCX عرضه میکنن.


شما وقتی از DLL استفاده می کنی با هر زبان برنامه نویسی جایگزین میشه ولی OCX فقط باید با همان زبان نوشته و جایگذاری شود. البته اگه برنامه نویس بیاد CRC یا MD5 فایل Dll یا ocx چک کنه دیگه کسی نمیتونه جایگزین کنه.

----------


## Nima NT

> شما وقتی از DLL استفاده می کنی با هر زبان برنامه نویسی جایگزین میشه ولی OCX فقط باید با همان زبان نوشته و جایگذاری شود. البته اگه برنامه نویس بیاد CRC یا MD5 فایل Dll یا ocx چک کنه دیگه کسی نمیتونه جایگزین کنه.


این روش هم قابل دور زدن هست و توفیقی نمیکنه که فایل DLL باشه یا ActiveX

----------


## amir701

> این روش هم قابل دور زدن هست و توفیقی نمیکنه که فایل DLL باشه یا ActiveX


کلا همه روش ها قابل دور زدن هست!! ولی خوب یکی سخت تر یکی آسان تر. در کل تا اونجا که من تحقیق کردم ocx جایگزین کردنش سخت تره.

----------


## Nima NT

البته قصد جسارت ندارم ولی زیاد فرقی نمیکنه ، کسی که بلد باشه هر جفتش براش آسونه و کسی که بلد نباشه چه DLL چه OCX براش سخت خواهد بود.

----------


## chortkemaster

من فکر می کنم با توجه به اینکه الگوریتم رمزنگاری قفل های شرکت پیام پزداز خیلی قدرتمنده و بومی، خطر شکسته شدن بسیاری کمتری دارن. از طرفی اگر تعداد کاربرها با سطوح دسترسی مختلف هم زیاد بشه محدودیتی وجود نداره. فکر کنم قفل های پیام پزدار خوب باشه

----------


## amir701

اگه به قدیمی بودن خوب خیلی شرکت ها هستند که قبل از پیام پرداز قفل سخت افزاری ارائه می دادند، مثلا منشور سیمین! بعد فکر کنم دیگه اکثر شرکت ها رمزنگاری و ... خودشون انجام می دهند.
شاید قدیمی بودن مزیت باشه ولی دلیلی بر خوب بودن نیست. باید دلیل محکمتری باشه.

----------


## rana-writes

تمام صفحه هاي تاپيك رو خوندم
يه سوالي فقط داشتم
توي قفل سخت افزاري، مثل همون منشور سيمين كه يه فلش ميدن، آيا اين فلش قابل تكثير نيست؟
يعني مشتري اگه بخواد برنامه ي منو به يكي ديگه بفروشه نميتونه از روي اطلاعات اين فلش تكثير كنه و به همراه فايل اجرايي برنامه اونو به يه نفر ديگه بده؟

----------


## amir701

> تمام صفحه هاي تاپيك رو خوندم
> يه سوالي فقط داشتم
> توي قفل سخت افزاري، مثل همون منشور سيمين كه يه فلش ميدن، آيا اين فلش قابل تكثير نيست؟
> يعني مشتري اگه بخواد برنامه ي منو به يكي ديگه بفروشه نميتونه از روي اطلاعات اين فلش تكثير كنه و به همراه فايل اجرايي برنامه اونو به يه نفر ديگه بده؟


 نه دوست عزیز کسی نمی تونه از قفل کپی برداری کنه مگر به اطلاعات قفل شما آگاه باشه و بعد بره قفل خریداری کنه همون اطلاعات قفل شمارو روی قفل خودش کپی کنه. البته برای این موضوع هم خود شرکت ها راه حلی دارند نگران نباش.

----------


## queenmitra

> نه دوست عزیز کسی نمی تونه از قفل کپی برداری کنه مگر به اطلاعات قفل شما آگاه باشه و بعد بره قفل خریداری کنه همون اطلاعات قفل شمارو روی قفل خودش کپی کنه. البته برای این موضوع هم خود شرکت ها راه حلی دارند نگران نباش.


 همینطور که این دوستمون گفتند کپی کردن هیچ قفلی نه اینکه غیرممکن باشه ولی خیلی خیلی مشکله و کار هرکسی نیست و اگر شما محکم کاری های لازم را انجام بدی و قفل را درست استفاده کنی میتونی تا درصد زیادی مطمئن باشی. تازه همین قفلی که مثال زدی یه شماره سریال اختصاصی داره که برای هر قفل غیرتکراریه . به فرض اینکه کسی اطلاعات قفل شما را هم داشته باشه و روی قفل دیگه ای کپی کنه اگر شماره سریال را چک کرده باشی هیچ کاری نمیتنه بکنه.

----------


## Nima NT

> تازه همین قفلی که مثال زدی یه شماره سریال اختصاصی داره که برای هر قفل  غیرتکراریه . به فرض اینکه کسی اطلاعات قفل شما را هم داشته باشه و روی قفل  دیگه ای کپی کنه اگر شماره سریال را چک کرده باشی هیچ کاری نمیتنه بکنه.


مشکل اینجاست که میتونه بررسی های شما رو از فایل اجرایی حذف کنه ...

----------


## ASKaffash

> مشکل اینجاست که میتونه بررسی های شما رو از فایل اجرایی حذف کنه ...


سلام
جناب Nima NT عزیز اگر یک Hash از فایل اجرائی را درون قفل نگهداری کرد و برنامه اجرائی کنترل بین Hash برنامه و مقدار Hash ذخیره شده را انجام داد آیا بازهم به نظر شما می توان نفوذ کرد

----------


## amir701

> مشکل اینجاست که میتونه بررسی های شما رو از فایل اجرایی حذف کنه ...


کاملا درسته ولی اگه اصول امنیتی کد نویسی ، پروتکت کردن و ... به درستی پیاده بشود کار را برای هکر سخت می کند و یک هکر زمان خیلی زیادی را باید صرف نفوذ کردن کند که ممکنه خسته بشه و صرف نظر کنه.

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام
> جناب Nima NT عزیز اگر یک Hash از فایل اجرائی را درون قفل نگهداری کرد و  برنامه اجرائی کنترل بین Hash برنامه و مقدار Hash ذخیره شده را انجام داد  آیا بازهم به نظر شما می توان نفوذ کرد


بله ، امکان پذیره ، دقیقا" روشی که شما گفتید با عنوان Self CRC/Hash Checking شهرت داره و صد البته اون رو هم میشه پچ کرد تا بررسی های برنامه نویس صورت نگیره.



> کاملا درسته ولی اگه اصول امنیتی کد نویسی ، پروتکت کردن و ... به درستی  پیاده بشود کار را برای هکر سخت می کند و یک هکر زمان خیلی زیادی را باید  صرف نفوذ کردن کند که ممکنه خسته بشه و صرف نظر کنه.


بله این هم مسلما" صحیح هستش ولی خوب اگر کراکر انگیزه کافی و مهارت لازم رو داشته باشه نهایتا" برنامه رو میتونه کرک کنه.

----------


## ASKaffash

[QUOTE=Nima NT;1477894]بله ، امکان پذیره ، دقیقا" روشی که شما گفتید با عنوان Self CRC/Hash Checking شهرت داره و صد البته اون رو هم میشه پچ کرد تا بررسی های برنامه نویس صورت نگیره.
سلام
ممنون از پاسخ شما فقط یک سئوال کوچک و آن اینکه اگر برنامه پچ بشود دیگر Hash ها بایکدیگر یکی نخواهند بود در این حالت آیا لازم است که پچ کننده به الگوریتم hash کردن شما به روشی دسترسی پیدا کند یا راه دیگری وجود دارد ؟

----------


## Nima NT

درسته برنامه که پچ بشه مقدار هش فرق خواهد کرد ولی مسلما" خود شما در جایی مقادیر هش رو مقایسه میکنید که نفوذگر میتونه دقیقا" همون موارد رو هم پچ کنه تا بررسی های شما صورت نگیره.

----------


## Veteran

من یک سوال در مورد این قفل ها دارم/
این قفل سخت افزار به چه شکل هست ؟
در قفل ما در نهایت مجبور میشیم در برنامه از یک شرط استفاده کنیم!
طبق اطلاعاتی هم که دارم کرک ها شرط هارو معکوس میکنن.
========
حالا این قفل سخت افزاری چیکار میکنه ؟ ما در اون فلش کد های خودمون رو مینوسیم ؟ به چه شکل هست اصلا
من یک برنامه دارم میخوام فقط روی یک سیستم اجرا بشه. باید از قفل سخت افزار استفاده کنم ؟؟؟!

----------


## {programmer}

با سلام .... 
ببینید شما زمانی از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده میکنید که بخواهید نرم افزار تولید شده خودتونو به بازار عرضه کنید.
کار با این قفل ها خیلی راحت و دارای امنیت خوبی هستن به شرطی که بدونید از چه قفلی استفاده میکنید.
شما زمان کد نویسی با قفل ارتباط برقرار میکنید و ...

----------


## hassanzanjani1374

سلام ، وقت بخیر
من یک برنامه با php نوشتم و نیاز به یک قفل سخت افزاری دارم . علت استفاده از قفل انکد کردن برنامه نیست چون کد هاش روی سرور خودمه و فقط می خوام از قفل برای احراز هویت استفاده کنم . توی پست های قبل یک قفل معرفی شده بود که لینکش خراب بود . می خواستم بدونم دوستان چه قفلی رو پیشنهاد میکنند و نحوه ی کارش به چه شکل هست . ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

شما نیاز دارید از توکن سخت افزاری استفاده کنید نه قفل سخت افزاری برای این منظور عبارت " توکن سخت افزاری شرکت برد هوشمند" رو جستجو کنید شاید مطلبی که میخواهید اونجا پیدا کنید.

----------

